# monark super cruiser build



## csavw (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey , this is my Monark Super Cruiser build .  A 6 year Ebay parts compilation ! . The seat is china aftermarket . Rims alloy with stainless spokes . I have an original seat for rebuild and rims from a late 1950's Evans Sonic . Looking at the Number on the frame ,it's a 1950 . Deep fenders are Monark and Wide chain guard is Monark  (late 1940's ) , I love the fat look . Basically ready for body work and paint ! People almost stumble off the sidewalk ,when I ride by . What do you think ? thanks for looking


----------



## ReVo (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good! I like it. Especially those fenders!

-Ron-


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Oct 17, 2013)

I have built  a firestone super cruiser and a monark super  deluxe. I had to piece my together like yours.


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2013)

csavw said:


> People almost stumble off the sidewalk ,when I ride by.




Then maybe you should try riding in the street.


----------



## vincev (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Then maybe you should try riding in the street.




I have stumbled off sidewalks ,curbs,stairs etc. and never saw your bike. I have seen Capt.Morgan though.


----------



## Boris (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, well, the town drunk sobered up long enough to make an appearance.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dig it! I'd be matching that maroon on the tank, the graphics look really nice! I believe that chainguard is the 53-4 part used on the Holiday model, as well as various Firestones.


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Well, well, the town drunk sobered up long enough to make an appearance.




What curb???


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2013)

Testing out the new avatar, Otis?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 20, 2013)

To get this thread back on track from the Dave & Vince show and in honor of my 2,000th post. >>>>>>> Great bike, can't wait to see which direction you go with the paint.

P.S. Vince, Otis would be a good avatar.


----------



## vincev (Oct 21, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> To get this thread back on track from the Dave & Vince show and in honor of my 2,000th post. >>>>>>> Great bike, can't wait to see which direction you go with the paint.
> 
> P.S. Vince, Otis would be a good avatar.




take it Gary,My gift to you for your 200th post.lol


----------

